# Camera Repair



## Ron Burgundy (19 Feb 2008)

Hi all,

my lovely little Canon got its screen broken on honeymoon. There are 2 screws missing and the screen is smashed. Wondering if you know of anywhere to get it fixed. 

I live in Laois but travel to Dublin every week, all help and ideas welcome !!


----------



## gebbel (19 Feb 2008)

*Canon Ireland Ltd* 
Arena Road
Sandyford Industrial Estate
Dublin 18

Tel: 01 205 2400
Fax: 01 295 8141

Web: http://www.canon.ie


----------



## Murt10 (20 Feb 2008)

I used the Camera Repair Centre  Portobello Harbour Ph. 01 4781638


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Feb 2008)

Check how much a new one is first. Unless its an expensive camera its often not economical to repair them.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

Ron Burgundy said:


> I live in Laois but travel to Dublin every week, all help and ideas welcome !!


What model? If it's a _PowerShot _(and in particular a _520A _but maybe any of the _PowerShot _range) then I may have a spare faulty unit suitable for salvaging spare parts.


----------



## dub0605 (20 Feb 2008)

there is a camera repair shop on dame street

camera care
24/26 dame house,dame street
Ph: 6778100

i got a camera repaired there awhile ago. if he can repair it there he will if not he sends it off


----------



## denise1234 (27 Aug 2008)

Is Camera Care still open does anyone know? Trying to phone them for last few days and getting answer phone each time. Want to see if they think camera worth fixing before I bring it down.


----------



## jpd (27 Aug 2008)

Try Gunn's in Wexford Street - very competent and friendly

Tel: 478 1226


----------



## Wollran (28 Aug 2008)

To Denise1234,

CameraCare on Dame Street is definitely open for business, I was there yesterday with my own camera for an estimate on a repair.

Wollran


----------



## stloupe (8 Sep 2008)

I have used Camera repair Centre in Dublin 8. They give a quotation and assessment before repair. That way you know what way to go. They have  a web page www.camerarepaircentre.com Hope this might help.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Sep 2008)

stloupe said:


> I have used Camera repair Centre in Dublin 8. They give a quotation and assessment before repair. That way you know what way to go. They have  a web page www.camerarepaircentre.com Hope this might help.



Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

Can you confirm if you have any association with this centre as recommendations from first time posters are inclined to make users of AAM wary.


----------



## stloupe (9 Sep 2008)

No I am a retired accountant and I have no connection with the firm. I have an old Leica rangefinder and I found them very helpful with advise.


----------



## foxcam (10 Apr 2009)

denise1234 said:


> Is Camera Care still open does anyone know? Trying to phone them for last few days and getting answer phone each time. Want to see if they think camera worth fixing before I bring it down.


 yes,cameracare as open.i found them great.very good guys to deal with.
 fixed my camera.did a great job.very happy.


----------



## foxcam (10 Apr 2009)

dub0605 said:


> there is a camera repair shop on dame street
> 
> camera care
> 24/26 dame house,dame street
> ...


 yes,if found cameracare on dame st the best.nice guy there i was talking to.great service.if you want your camera repaired cameracare ph016778100 are the best .


----------

